# Echo for Chemo f/u ICD-10 dx code



## AmandaBriggs (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm hoping that someone can help me with suggestions for a diagnosis code for the following situation:  Our cardiologist reads an echo study done by an outside facility.  The only indication for the study is "Chemo f/u".  From this very vague statement we are unable to tell if the patient is still currently undergoing chemo or if their course of treatment has been completed.  We know which codes to assign for a pre-chemo echo Z01.818 and for an echo after a completed course of chemo for a malignancy Z08.  I'm leaning towards Z79.899 - Other long term (current) drug therapy.  I'm hoping that someone may have some more ideas or a more specific code.  Any help is appreciated!


----------

